# Does the ultrasound show if you have ovulated?



## Rubykit (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi,

I'm in the middle of my first (medicated) FET cycle and am wondering if you ladies can help me.

I have been down regging with Synarel but didn't fully shut down. So my day 3 scan showed a follicle taking off and my day 13 scan showed it had continued to grow. The doctor has advised me that we can go ahead with a transfer anyway. He says the egg will either shrink back or it may be released but that's not a problem.

My concern/question is this: I actually had signs of ovulation around cd9/10. Is it possible that I could already have ovulated and the nurses wouldn't pick this up on my scan a few days later? In other words, do follicles look the same or different on a scan after ovulation?

I forgot to mention my ov signs to the nurse and am now just really worried about ruining these embies chances: if I had ovulated, my progesterone support would be messed up and they would go back at the wrong time....

Thanks in advance for any help,

Rubykit xx


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

They should be able to tell the difference between a growing follicle and a corpus luteum which is left behind after ovulation.

What signs have you had as some ov signs can be mimicked by the oestrogen support.  As you say timing is important for the progesterone support, so I'm sure they would have checked carefully on the scan for ovulation.

Good luck x


----------

